# Replacement steel/iridium nibs.



## redfishsc (Nov 8, 2007)

I had heard rumors rustling through the tree leaves that someone was going to start offering some replacement nibs for our pens--- both Jr and full size nibs--- that do NOT  say "German Iridium Tipped". I will assume that means "better quality". That, and if someone wants a broad or medium nib for their Emperor, because it never fails they will want the opposite of what the kit came with.

I know Lou and Anthony offer gold nibs, and I have sold pens with Anthony's (sorry Lou I wasn't aware you sold them too, you're next), but not all of my customers can afford another $60 for a gold nib. By the way, if anyone has been considering these nibs, I can tell you they are a dream to write with (well, I can attest to Anthony's and will assume Lou's to be great as well, so I've heard).

Sooooo... what is the word?


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 8, 2007)

I am working on obtaining higher-quality steel nibs with two-tone plating which will compliment the 18 karat nibs I carry now.  They will be available in sizes 5 and 6 (small and large) and in fine medium and broad tips.  They will have to be priced about the same as the replacements from CS USA and Berea, but the "Iridium Point Germany" markings will be replaced with the Heritage inkwell and feather pen logo.  I had hoped to have these before Thanksgiving but it looks like it will be closer to the end of the year.


----------



## ashaw (Nov 8, 2007)

I chime in.  Both Anthony's and Lou's nibs are a dream.  I just got the fine point 18k nibs yesterday and they are wonderful.  Thanks Lou.  I also received the convertors from Lou and they also work great.


----------



## potter (Nov 8, 2007)

are the two nib sizes classified in 5 and 6mm wide at the end? i scaled the Baron nibs 5,3 mm. Would the shipping costs to Germany be higher than the price of the nibs?.
I considered, whether it would be possible nibs replacing with nibs from old pens, bought at flea markets?


----------



## Ligget (Nov 8, 2007)

Lou is this the logo you are on about?







I got the logo from a free online logo maker, just incase you have registered it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 8, 2007)

Alan - I'm glad you like the new "fines".  I made a couple of tiny enhancements with this order. I'm constantly striving to offer the best accessories out there such that our pens are made from individual, high-end components and not just what is offered in the standard kits.   Harry - Sizes 5 and 6 do not refer to any of the measurements of the nib, of which there are many.  It's just a convenient way of defining the size of the feed that would typically be used with the nib.  FYI, nib measurements include thickness, width at the "wings" (the side to side points) length to the air or "gulp" hole, length of the nib, width of the tipping material, etc.  Mark - the specific logo I am talking about is like the one you show but also takes into consideration the floral scroll pattern.


----------



## potter (Nov 8, 2007)

Lou, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Lou, I wouldn`t use this if it was the same.


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Lou. I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by potter_
> 
> Would the shipping costs to Germany be higher than the price of the nibs?.
> I considered, whether it would be possible nibs replacing with nibs from old pens, bought at flea markets?


In terms of shipping nibs to Germany, it would probably be prohibitively expensive to ship just one or two nibs.  If you buy them a handful or more at a time the postage per nib will make them much more affordable.

Flea market nibs can sometimes be re-shaped to fit and work in our kit pens.  It's a matter of luck, talent and patience.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> Thanks Lou, I wouldn`t use this if it was the same.


Use away, Mark. Maybe some day I'll have a trademark or logo worth protecting, but right now it's just a better design the "IRIDIUM POINT GERMANY"  or "DAYACOM GERMANY". [8D]


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which raises the interesting question, "Where in Germany does Dayacom have a plant???"

I knew they were in Taiwan, but Germany???????


----------



## gerryr (Nov 13, 2007)

It's a suburb of Taipei.[}]


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 13, 2007)

Interesting Geography!!


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Lou--- 

Maybe I am getting a bit confused. The nibs you are considering selling--- would they be basically the same quality nib, just without the "Germany" indictment, or would they be a whole different animal as far as quality or whatnot?


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> It's a suburb of Taipei.[}]



Isn't that down the road from the Volksubishi plant?


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> 
> Lou---
> 
> Maybe I am getting a bit confused. The nibs you are considering selling--- would they be basically the same quality nib, just without the "Germany" indictment, or would they be a whole different animal as far as quality or whatnot?


No.  The project I am working on is for steel nibs to be produced by the same company who produces the gold nibs I carry.  I will have all of the particulars detailed including my quality control standards.  Those who have tried the fine, medium and broad tips of my 18 karat nibs have noticed how the lines produced are consistent and follow a nice progression of width.  If I can't offer a MUCH better nib, why bother?


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> No.  The project I am working on is for steel nibs to be produced by the same company who produces the gold nibs I carry.  I will have all of the particulars detailed including my quality control standards.  Those who have tried the fine, medium and broad tips of my 18 karat nibs have noticed how the lines produced are consistent and follow a nice progression of width.  If I can't offer a MUCH better nib, why bother?



Thanks, sorry for my confusion. Your last sentence was what I was thinking.


----------

